# Swedish: Ikea [pronunciation]



## gladorient

Hi, everybody! Can any of you tell me how do the Swedish pronounce the word IKEA? Thank you!


----------



## Åvävvla

Something like [i'ke:a]


----------



## zyzzy

"I" as the "i" in the English word "in"
"K" as usual
"E" as the "ea" in the English word "dear"
"A" as the "u" in the English word "fun"

With the stress on the "E". 
The "E" is a long vowel, "I" and "A" short ones.


----------



## sendintheclowns

Surely you mean "E" as in "where" /wɛər/ not "dear" (which at least I pronounce as /dɪər/). At least that's how we pronounce it in Norwegian, which could of course be different from Swedish. 

I do know we use a different tone in Norwegian compared to Swedish (T1, as in "bønder" vs. T2 as in "bønner")


----------



## Tjahzi

I'd go with [ɪ'kʰeːa].


----------



## Ben Jamin

Aren't those tones quite different in Norwegian and Swedish, even if the symbols used to denote them are the same? I think also that for a person that does not speak any Swedish or Norwegian, the T1 and T2 is of little help.


----------



## zyzzy

sendintheclowns said:


> Surely you mean "E" as in "where" /wɛər/ not "dear" (which at least I pronounce as /dɪər/). At least that's how we pronounce it in Norwegian, which could of course be different from Swedish.
> 
> I do know we use a different tone in Norwegian compared to Swedish (T1, as in "bønder" vs. T2 as in "bønner")


The "E" in IKEA is pronounced with the same e sound as in Swedish words "mer", "ser", "fler", "vet", "spel" etc. 

It's not at all the same e sound as in "where" or "hair" or "bear". Rather "here" or "beer". 

I guess my description was a bit sloppy. I meant: like the "e" in "dear". I pronounce "dear" with pretty much one vowel.


----------



## zyzzy

When it comes to tones... the "EA" in "IKEA" has the same tone in Swedish as in "åskar" (or "vänner", "Eva", "Stockholm"), not the tone in "Oskar" (or "Svensson", "dummer", "Norge").


----------



## Lugubert

Tjahzi said:


> I'd go with [ɪ'kʰeːa].


Yes indeed. But I think that I often use more of an _ for the first vowel._


----------



## Tjahzi

_ som i prepositionen "i"? Långt eller kort?_


----------



## Geoditor

i i IKEA ska vara kort!


----------



## Lugubert

Tjahzi said:


> _ som i prepositionen "i"? Långt eller kort?_


_



Geoditor said:



			i i IKEA ska vara kort!
		
Click to expand...


Jäpp, , inte i:]_


----------



## Tjahzi

Oj, utan att för den sakens skull ändra kvalitén? Jag har typ inte träffat en enda svensk som använder den fonen naturligt.


----------



## JohanIII

Jag får för mig att jag uttalar i:et som i icke; det ordet har ju också ett stopp efter i:et, även om det är längre (stoppet, alltså).
...och det är väl


----------



## BlueSuede

Så är det. Kort "i" som i "icke". Långt "e" som i "leva".


----------



## Tjahzi

JohanIII said:


> Jag får för mig att jag uttalar i:et som i icke; det ordet har ju också ett stopp efter i:et, även om det är längre (stoppet, alltså).
> ...och det är väl


_

Ehm, nej. "Kort" /i/ är [ɪ]._


----------



## zyzzy

Tjahzi said:


> Ehm, nej. "Kort" /i/ är [ɪ].


Utom i Bohuslän.


----------



## Tjahzi

Hehe, så sant, zyzzy. 

Bara för att klargöra lite: "långt i" och "kort i" är två olika fonem (betydelsebärande ljud) i svenskan (trots att de skrivs med samma grafem ("bokstav")). "Långt i" skrivs [i:] med IPA, medan "kort i" skrivs [ɪ]. Eftersom dessa fonem alltid* är långa respektive korta associeras de med varandra och det är väldigt svårt för svenskar att blanda dessa kvalitéer, dvs säga _ eller [ɪ:]. Samtidigt särskiljs "långt i" och "kort i" primärt med hjälp av längden, vilket gör att kvalitetsskillnaden lätt blir svår att urskilja, utan att för den sakens skull försvinna. Således kan man utgå ifrån att 95%+ av alla svenskar uttalar "kort i" som [ɪ], och således även i "IKEA".

*Förutom vissa undantag, så som i Bohusländskan._


----------

